# Latkes/potato pancake HELP PLEASE



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2020)

We really love these but am not much luck nailing them.  I mean they are edible but not there yet for all the effort I put into them.  I have researched it enough to know the key is removing as much moisture from the potato and onion as possible.  Yesterday I tried an idea I had and par boiled the potatoes (yukon gold) after grating with a little vinegar a few minutes and drain and rest in fridge to dry.  Worked well and the taste drastically improved but they all fell apart.  I added 2 tsp cornstarch and 2 eggs to 2lb tater but was not enough binder.  Recipe I used call for no binder at all.  I see some recipes call for various binders like more egg, matzo, flours, mashed tater and some don't at all.  Also some using baking powders etc.  What are you guys doing?  No need to divulge any secret recipes but just some guidance.  On the plus side, the kielbasa and kraut turned out killer.  

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

PM 

 cooker613
 , he had a recipe on here a while ago. I'll see if I can find it.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

Here is the link, but he didn't post the recipe, but I'm sure if you ask him, he will give it to you.





						Hanukkah Dinner
					

second night Hanukkah, so I thought what’s more a perfect combination to honor the holiday than potato latkes and grilled rib eye? I mean really!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## couger78 (Jan 27, 2020)

Use a higher starch potato such as _Russets_.
_"There's no question about it: Russets are hands down the best spuds for making latkes. They have a high starch content, which means your latkes are less likely to fall apart and you don't need flour to bind them"_— epicurious article on making perfect latkes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

My grandma use to make them with left over mash taters add egg and onion. Fry until brown on each side.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

When we make them, we use Russets as well. Never had a problem though we do use eggs, flour, and baking powder.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> My grandma use to make them with left over mash taters add egg and onion. Fry until brown on each side.
> 
> Warren



That works too, but the texture is different.  They are still good though.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2020)

Chanukah latkas anyone?
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





 cooker613
  here is his post
Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2020)

Here’s the potato pancake recipe my grandmother uses, it’s from a family cookbook we have.






The potatoes are squeezed dry through a clean towel.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

xray said:


> Here’s the potato pancake recipe my grandmother uses, it’s from a family cookbook we have.
> View attachment 430068
> 
> 
> The potatoes are squeezed dry through a clean towel.



That is the same recipe I use except I use a large onion instead of a med one.


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That is the same recipe I use except I use a large onion instead of a med one.



Nice! Most of the time she would use a food processor so the potatoes weren’t shredded but more  even in texture.

We always liked canned peaches with ours.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice! Most of the time she would use a food processor so the potatoes weren’t shredded but more  even in texture.
> 
> Never thought of using a food processor. Do you know what blade she used?


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2020)

She had an old hamilton beach food processor, the one where the controls were on a box and you would place the container over the spindle on the other side.

She would use the grater/shredder disc, the one with the holes in it.  The potato batter would be a uniform consistency almost like a thicker oatmeal. We never had them like a shredded potato while growing up.

I betcha she still has that food processor, she’s well into her mid 90s and doesn’t cook all that much anymore, I’ll have to look for that processor next time I’m there.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2020)

PAYDIRT.  Recipes PLUS a technique to test them.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Starting to see some patterns emerge...  Russets/no peeling: I agree!/more onion/made much smaller than I did.  Resting grated potatoes in water is new.  Not mentioned in the recipes I used.  

Something cool I learned yesterday was that white pepper really shines on these.  You can use more as it has less heat than black.   



 HalfSmoked
   Warren, Mom makes hers from mashed too.  Maple syrup on hers.  



 Steve H
 FP all the way for me.  Takes seconds and perfect results.  I actually prefer a shredding disc over a grating disc.  Had to learn that the hard way.    https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/parts-and-accessories/details/dlc-834tx-1/ That said, some people might like the results of the grating disc but is too fine for me.

Ok so looks like I needed alot more binder since I cooked off the starch.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like zwiller it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bregent (Jan 27, 2020)

I used my grandmas recipe for over 30 years. Last year I found a youtube video that made me change some things. Of course removing as much water as possible is key, as is using russets. But the recipe in the video also added potato starch, which makes them extra crunchy. Corn starch would do similar, but it changes the flavor. Potato starch is readily available and makes these the best I've ever had. 
Here's my adaptation of that recipe, and link to the video.

Recipe Ingredients: 
2 1/2 pounds russet potatoes, peeled 
1 medium yellow onion 
1 1/2 Tsp Coarse salt
2 large eggs 
1/2 cup potato starch 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
Vegetable oil for frying (use chicken fat if you have some)


From <>


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2020)

Interesting conversation . I just made a batch last week to go with some bratwurst . Been using an old recipe from Grandma on my Dad's side . Card just says " German potato pancakes " 
Potato , milk ,  flour and onion " liquid "  .  Salt , pepper . No eggs , no leavening agent . 
I don't know , maybe she was getting by with what she had , but they go fast at the table .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fivetricks it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## couger78 (Jan 28, 2020)

bregent said:


> I used my grandmas recipe for over 30 years. Last year I found a youtube video that made me change some things. Of course removing as much water as possible is key, as is using russets. But the recipe in the video also added potato starch, which makes them extra crunchy. Corn starch would do similar, but it changes the flavor. Potato starch is readily available and makes these the best I've ever had.
> Here's my adaptation of that recipe, and link to the video.
> 
> Recipe Ingredients:
> ...



This recipe is VERY similar to a _potato pancake _recipe I've made in the past. _Crispy_ on the outside; _fluffy_ on the inside. We're a gluten-free household, so potato starch is used here as the binder. These go great with sauerkraut or red cabbage & your favorite würst!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks again!  I do have potato starch so I will try that.  Mine basically end up like 

 chopsaw
 and while they are good, they are no where as good as I've had.  IE once a year there is a big german event near me and the older ladies have a booth and sell these.  Probably a few hundred years experience between them..  Man are they good!  They actually give out the recipe (ingredients only) and it is very close to those posted (flour and egg) BUT as 

 chef jimmyj
 says in his post linked here, these are more about technique than recipe.  

Here's some new takes: Instead of boiling, nuke the shredded potato.  https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06/crispiest-shredded-hash-browns.html 

ALSO par boiling the potatoes BEFORE shredding.  I already know that works killer for home fries but didn't think I would be able to shred them after.    More to follow...


----------

